# Awesome key change



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll admit I'm a music theory nerd. I read scores the way I imagine @mhammer reads schematics. 

This guy has an awesome YouTube channel. Celine may not be the coolest topic on this forum, but damn this is stunningly well done.






His video on Lady Gaga singing the anthem at the Joe Biden inauguration is equally informative.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Jon Bon Jovi gave an interview on the CBC show Q, where he cursed the key change in the song "Living on a Prayer". He noted that what was easier to do in the studio, with edits and punch-ins, was somewhat possible when he was younger, but near impossible now as an older man. But audiences expect it, so he has to try. Happens around the 3:20 mark here.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very interesting! Guy knows his stuff. Can't imagine why anyone would give this video a thumbs down, let alone over 1.2k.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

fretzel said:


> Very interesting! Guy knows his stuff. Can't imagine why anyone would give this video a thumbs down, let alone over 1.2k.


I'm going to assume that's people who just go "Celine, ugh" without paying attention to what's being said or allowing for the possibility of learning from someone they don't personally enjoy.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

That to me was very intriguing. And explained very well and presented perspectives I had never considered. I always realized there were “emotional” impacts from modulation but hadn’t heard such specific descriptions in words or the strategies behind them. Like sticking a crowbar in my rusty brain and prying really hard and letting a little sliver of light in.


----------

